# 210Rs Or 250Rs



## grytza

Hi Everyone,
Any advice would be appreciated. I'm new to this site and new to the TT world. I currently have been camping with a pop up for about 6 years now. As our family has grown now (3 kids and a dog) and we are wanting to do longer, further trips, I think it's time we entertain a travel trailer. My wife and I looked at the these two last weekend and really like both. I was at first set on getting only a 21ft to keep the amount of sway to a minimum. I have an 04 Expedition with the 5.4L and trailer tow package. I'm planning on (after reading some of the other columns) on getting a equilizer hitch and a brake controler installed on my vehicle. My question about which to choose comes from my not knowing how much more difficult a 25ft trailer would be for me to pull compared to the 21ft. I feel comfortable that within a relatively short time, I could handle the 21ft. However, 25ft might be some work. Oh, by the way, our first trip this year is from the Midwest to Banff in the Canadian Rockies, so I'm nervous about tackling that as my introduction to pulling a big camper. We don't think we need the 25 ft because right now our kids are only between 5-10 yrs old, but as I think about it, if they have a friend join them on a trip, then it could get cramped in the 21 ft.

I'm planning on going out to buy one this weekend, I've already negotiated price. I'm not sure though what other things I should try to get them to "throw in". Since I'm new to Travel Trailers, I'm not sure what all I need to get now that I could ask for.

By the way, I've read a couple times already today in these forums about checking out Marci at Lakeshore in MI. And I had already done that, but I can tell you that she gave me a price of 2,500 less than the previous two places right over the phone.

Again, I know there's a lot here, but any advice would really help me make a decision.

Thanks!


----------



## huntr70

4 feet extra in tow length isn't going to make a difference while towing.

Having the extra 4 feet with a slide out will make a BIG difference when you all are stuck inside while it is raining!!

Your Expedition will handle either one just fine, so go bigger right away, or you will be trading up sooner than you think you will.

Steve


----------



## cerealcamper

With your family size the 21' will be tight at times. The slide-out makes a big difference with usable space. Also make sure to consider all the "other" items that you will be carrying with you and how they would store/travel in the trailer.

Another consideration - depending on the type of camping you like to do, as you increase camper length, it may be a tighter fit to get into some camping spots.

Before you go on your big trip, makes sure to take one or two shake-down trips - even if it is for just a night.

You will enjoy both units they are great!

Gary.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Welcome to Outbackers from the top of the state. I'd have to agree with the other two posters, you may be a bit cramped in the the smaller unit with the kids and a pet on a wet day. You may also want to look at Holman RV for pricing as well. I know they can be very competitive on pricing and several Outbackers have had a positive experience there. After things get settled down from the purchase, be sure to check out this thread --> 4th Annual Illinois Spring Roll Out Rally which will be down near Starved Rock next month.


----------



## Dave_CDN

We had the same struggle when deciding which of those two models to pick, we decided on a 210 and to this point do not regret that choice. The lighter weight and easier maneuverability has been an asset several times.

Typically it is just DW and I but we have camped several times with one or both of kids ( 18 & 22 with their "friends") and actually spent a weekend with all six of us in the TT. That was certainly a bit of cramped6 adult sized peeps in the TT. If you plan on longer trips and longer stays the 250 would certainly be an asset for those outings. We camp to be in the outdoors so spend as little time inside as possible.

In summary I think you will be happy with either choice, my suggestion is just try to match it to your style of camping. If you will inside lots the extra space and expense of purchase and towing will be well worth it. If you choose the 210 and find it is not everything you hoped it is certainly an easy sell and all of the updates done to the TV will be done when you hook on to the 250.

Good Luck with your purchase.

Welcome


----------



## Signguy

Go for the bigger one now - trust me on this one! Our old 21rs was great until the 3rd child came..... then things got tight, and we had to upgrade late last year.
The 250rs is a great trailer.... you won't be able to tell much, if any, difference in trailering that versus the 21.


----------



## GO WEST

The 250RS is the better choice given the distance you will travel and the amount of campers you are bringing along. The slide out is a huge item. The u-shaped dinette in the slide is plenty big for a couple of people, and it's bigger than the dinette bed in the 210.

Also, I tow a similar size/weight trailer as the 250RS with my 2003 F150 Supercab 5.4L with 3.55 rear axle. What rear axle ratio do you have? Go with a good hitch, don't scrimp there. Maybe the dealer will throw in a hitch to make the sell? I use an Equalizer which I bought second hand from a Texas Outbacker, and I had it on hand at the dealer when we got our camper. They adjusted it and our brake controller and showed us how to use them before we pulled out. They are good at that. Ask lots of questions and have plenty of time set aside without kids and take Mom and Dad so both can listen and ask questions from the "experts" at the dealer.

Your trip to Banff will be awesome, and you will not believe the difference between a pop-up and an Outback.


----------



## twincam

If I were to buy again I would have gone with the longer one, will have to make due for now. 
Marci saved us over 2k also, thats where we are buying from next time as well.


----------



## ORvagabond

I have an Expedition and I pull a 28 ft so a 25 should be fine.


----------



## W5CI

Get the 250RS, it isnt much more money and is a lot bigger with the slide out, I got the 210RS and found out this week that it way to small for just the 2 of us., Ill make you a deal on a new 210rs all elec.


----------



## thefulminator

I bought a 21RS because the 25RS was too long for our driveway. If I had it to do over I would have purchased the 25RS despite the driveway length.


----------



## Jelly Donut

I have a wife, 2 kids and 2 65-70 pound dogs. We are very comfotable in out 250rs. I would go with the 250rs. I think you might be happier. I think you would be tight in the 210rs. We love our full dinnette, not to mention the storage underneath the seats!

Good luck!


----------



## grytza

Thanks everyone so much for the replies. We've decided on the 250RS because of the space and most based on the replies we have received. I think we would be happy with either as there is much more room in these than our current pop up. The dealer is going to install a brake control, WD, and a sway controler. We are super excited about it and the kids can't wait to sleep on the top bunk (the fighting begins).

I'm sure i'll have questions about setting it up once I get home.

For the walk thru tomorrow I have downloaded someone's inspection list so I can check things off and write down open items.

Thanks,
Scott & Jacquie


----------



## russlg

Well Scott,
Congrats on making an informed purchase! I too wrestled with the same problem. I was viligantly looking for a used 21RS and even considered a new 210RS. But a 25RSS came along on craigslist for a great price and my wife and I took the plunge. I was terrified after having a small pop up but that thing tows very easy behind my '07 F150 with a 5.4 and backing is WAYY easier than with the single axle pop up! We have had no prblems getting into smaller sites and who the hell wants a small site anyways!

Enjoy!


----------



## grytza

Picked up our new 250RS yesterday and had to drive it home 235 miles with 20-25 mph winds. It took me about 10 miles to learn that 68 mph was a little unstable (couple white knuckle moments) so I slowed down to 60 and was much better. Then when I stopped for gas I tightened the sway control a half round and that helped a lot also. By the time I got home the winds dropped a little but I was feeling much more comfortable. The Expedition did a good job pulling in and I learned that my range has now gone from about 400 miles with a pop up to about 200 miles, WOW.

Love the trailer...it's so much nicer than I even thought when I bought it. It had some features also that we didn't realize until we got it home. We (the whole family) spent the night in the camper. We can't wait to actually go for the first time.

Thanks again for all the advise, we are very happy.

Scott & Jacquie


----------



## GO WEST

The 250RS is an awesome camper, no doubt. Good decision.


----------

